# HELP : Problème APPLE TV 4 + BOSE perte de l'optique !!



## smartounet (15 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je sollicite votre aide car je possédais une Apple tv2 720p reliée en optique pour écouter Spotify en Airplay et ,pour les lire les vidéos, l'apple tv était relié en hdmi in dans mon ampli Bose et l'image sortait en Hdmi out qui était dédié à mon vidéoprojecteur pour regarder mes films.

http://i.testfreaks.be/images/products/ ... 435041.jpg

Je l'ai remplacé par une Apple tv4 pour bénéficier du 1080p qui, je le sais, à perdu la sortie optique mais l'hdmi faisant passer le son et l'image cela ne posait à priori pas de problèmes pour moi. 

Hors, je suis obligé d'allumer mon vidéoprojecteur pour écouter du son, c'est tout simplement impossible pour moi !!

Auriez vous une astuce pour contourner ce problème car cela me rend fou !

Merci

Smart


----------



## titigrou (16 Novembre 2015)

Alors je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais je vais te faire partager mon expérience et ma configuration.
Apple TV4, branchée sur une borne airport achetée sur le refurb. Cette dernière est branchée sur la chaîne Hi-Fi. Et dans les réglages de l'Appletv tu peux choisir que le son sorte via airport express! 
Aucun problème de déphasage image/son!


----------



## smartounet (16 Novembre 2015)

Merci titigrou pour l'astuce, sauf que je ne te cache pas que j'aurais préféré une solution ou je n'ai pas à racheter quoique ce soit pour écouter ma musique. 

Donc selon toi, à part la solution de l'airport , ce n'est pas possible d'écouter la musique en airplay sans allumer la télé ??

Si tel est le cas,franchement, Apple à vraiment déconné de retirer le port optique !


----------

